

Ask HN: YC startups that were accepted after one or more rejections by YC? - webmaven

Sam Altman recently wrote [1]: &quot;We love to see founders and companies reapply—companies that look bad now can look great with 6 months of progress.&quot;
So which YC companies were ultimately accepted after being rejected by YC one or more times?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.samaltman.com&#x2F;the-worst-part-of-yc
======
webmaven
Live link to Sam Altman's blog post: [http://blog.samaltman.com/the-worst-
part-of-yc](http://blog.samaltman.com/the-worst-part-of-yc)

